# Viper 5706V Auto Climate Control



## poorebros (Apr 9, 2017)

Good Morning Everyone!

I'm new to posting on this forum, but have been reading posts for a while now. I hope you all will be able to help as well as you've helped others!

I have a Viper 5706V Remote Start system with the SmartStart Module and Shock sensor add-ons installed on a 2014 base model (S?) Ford Fusion. I'm having troubles with the Auto Climate Control Feature and I would like to try and disable it completely.

From what I've read, I _might_ need to use a BitWriter to take care of this, but I'm hoping there might be a work around.

I apologize in advance if I didn't provide enough information/correct information! Thanks for your help.


----------

